# Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8 L II delayed?



## well_dunno (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi all,

Came across below at : http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=2190

_"B&H has apparently been told by Canon that the Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8 L II USM Lens expected initial shipment date of 4/17/12 is not going to be met. No new delivery date has been provided. (thanks Jacob)"_

Cheers!

The link above has been updated with the following info after I posted: _"A CPS rep has indicated that July is now the expected 24-70 L II arrival month. (thanks Dan)"_


----------



## tt (Apr 2, 2012)

Was it tO be a simultaneouse release with the 1DX that's been delayed?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 2, 2012)

Glad I didn't preorder that one...waiting on 1D X delays is bad enough. :


----------



## JR (Apr 2, 2012)

I hope this is for April fools day! 2 major product in a row being delayed. I wonder what is causing all this. Is Canon struggling with operaional difficulties producing its product?

Hope they are not still feeling the impact of the flood from last years.


----------



## JR (Apr 2, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Glad I didn't preorder that one...waiting on 1D X delays is bad enough. :



I have been told by a local dealer that even if I pre-ordered the 1DX the day it was possible at B&H apparently Canon will prioritize CPS member first and they have their own waiting list ...depending on the number of body available opun launch, I wonder what this will mean to our pre-order! I had the pay the $7 grand this week-end on my card! Now I wait, a poor man ! :-[


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 2, 2012)

JR said:


> 2 major product in a row being delayed.



I didn't realize you were one of those weird 'new math' types... 

Perhaps you're being charitable to Canon, but you've omitted the 8-15mm fisheye and all four new supertele lenses from your count, and we're still waiting on two of those. So by my 'traditional math' way of counting, it's 7 recent launches delayed, not merely two. I'm not counting on seeing my 1D X before the snow returns.


----------



## melbournite (Apr 2, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > 2 major product in a row being delayed.
> ...



Be optimistic neuro, the snow returns very soon in the southern hemisphere


----------



## aznstuart (Apr 2, 2012)

Maybe they're trying to avoid any initial problems like they are with the 5D mkIII which looks like they rushed that out by the amount of bugs and issues up front.


----------



## RedEye (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, since there was a bit of "confusion of product messaging" from B&H during the 5D3 release, I think I'll wait until I can confirm the delay with a second source.


----------



## acoll123 (Apr 2, 2012)

Crap - Already sold my 24-105 in anticipation of getting the 24-70. I didn't really realize how much I would miss having a walk-around zoom lens in that range. I am already getting tired of the 50 . . . I am also waiting on a 5DIII from B&H. I thought about changing that order to the kit with a 24-105 and then selling it when the 24-70 came but there are so many on the market now I couldn't be sure I would get the USD$800 difference back . . .


----------



## Seamus (Apr 2, 2012)

No suprise, delays seem to be pretty standard. I'll just get the 85L now and wait for the 24-70. I wonder if the July release will hold up? We shall see...


----------



## hippoeater (Apr 2, 2012)

I just did the exact same thing, Seamus! I'm loving the 85L so far! I'll pick up the 24-70 later this year after it's easily available and has a canon rebate on it - towards christmas or something.


----------



## infared (Apr 2, 2012)

I sold my 24-105mm as well....It sold quickly which I thought it wouldn't at a $900...but I got it relatively quickly...of course to help finance the new 24-70mm II.
Is this July date reliable or just a rumor???
I have actually found not having my kit zoom to be refreshing. I have a Zeiss 21mm f/2.8, a Sigma 50mm f/1.4, Canon 85mm f/1.2.
I am so into the primes, now...I like how I am forced to create images in their focal lengths....the fixed focal length helps you decide and create the image directed by that fixed perspective. I am getting better images and attack more easily because I am limited. It is like less is more. Go figure.


----------



## Seamus (Apr 2, 2012)

That's great hippoeater! There's always other toys to buy... I think I'll check out some ultra wides along with the 85L. This delay might work out very well for me. ;D


----------



## Seamus (Apr 2, 2012)

well_dunno said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Came across below at : http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=2190
> 
> ...


Hey infared, there was a note at the above link - A CPS rep provided the July time frame. I never believe these, its better just to wait and be surprised with an "now in stock" posting here at CR.


----------



## JR (Apr 2, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > 2 major product in a row being delayed.
> ...



Oh boy! Even worst then!


----------



## squarebox (Apr 2, 2012)

wow what crapy luck, I had just pre-ordered it yesterday myself in hopes of getting it in time for my friends wedding on the 30th... oh well... It was kind of a stretch for me anyways, but getting delayed a few months will help me save up for it a little more. Let's hope they change the price for those of us that have pre-ordered


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 2, 2012)

squarebox said:


> Let's hope they change the price for those of us that have pre-ordered



Are you sure about that? If anything, the price is likely to go up. When the 70-300mm L was available for pre-order, it was initially set at $1500, then the price went up to $1600 just before release - Adorama honored the preorder price, Amazon canceled everyone's preorder at the lower price, IIRC). Canon has raised the price of many of their recent lenses between the announcement and the actual launch (70-300L and the new supertele primes). 

So, you might _not_ want to hope they change the price...just sayin'. :-X


----------



## squarebox (Apr 2, 2012)

well you have a good point there Neuro. Though if it went up and my pre-order was honored that would be even awesomer for resale value.


----------



## iMagic (Apr 3, 2012)

Maybe is so they can reissue it with IS


----------



## mirrorrim (Apr 3, 2012)

This sucks! I've been waiting to buy a 24-70L until the new one came out, so that hopefully it'd be cheaper. I can't wait til July and now all the prices of the old 24-70 have gone up $100! jfidaehuif;a


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 3, 2012)

mirrorrim said:


> This sucks! I've been waiting to buy a 24-70L until the new one came out, so that hopefully it'd be cheaper. I can't wait til July and now all the prices of the old 24-70 have gone up $100! jfidaehuif;a



Same thing happened when the 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II came out at a much higher price than the MkI. Prices for used MkI lenses shot by by $200-300, and only in the last few months, nearly two years after the release of the MkII, have used MkI prices returned to where they were before (and they're not cheaper than that).


----------

